# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Të jesh prind-është obligim, peshë dhe kënaqësi

## Poeti

Të jesh prind-është obligim, peshë dhe kënaqësi

Të sjellësh në jetë një qenie të re, që është produkt i dashurisë së një qifti, është obligim shoqërorë dhe detyrë patriotike. Ta edukosh drejtë dhe sipas normave morale është peshë e madhe dhe njëkohësisht të presish produktet e atij investimi është kënaqësi e madhe.

U martuam me dashuri, e filluam jetën në një harmoni të plotë, të lumtur dhe të gëzuar. I dhuruam dashuri të pakufi njëri-tjetrit. Kaluan vite e vite dhe dashuria jonë nuk na dhuroi produktin e saj, nuk kishim fëmijë. Ndjenja jonë e dashurisë ishte në rrezik te zbehej, por me një forcë të paparë i rezistonim tundimit të akuzës  së ndërsjellë. Vitet kalonin dhe ne në kërkim të shërimit kalonim nga një ordinancë në tjetrën. 
Filloi viti i shtatë i martetsës, dhe sihariq, arrijtëm më në fund ta kurorëzonim dashurinë tonë, arrijtëm ëndërrat tona, shpresat tona ti bënim realitet. Erdhi janari, muaj i ftohët dimri, viti i mbrapsht për Kosovën, por një ditë e këtij muaji ishte ditë me një shkëlqim të veçantë, ditë kur zemrat këndonin dhe kur jeta merrte një kahje tjetër, kahjen e një rruge plotë shpresë, një rruge plotë dritë, një rruge plotë premtime. 
  Në sportelin e spitalit të gjinekologjisë pritnin dhjetra qytetarë duke u interesuar për gjendjen e të afërmeve të tyre. Unë me një droje të shprehur në fytyrë, i afrohem sportelit në mënyrë që të pyes mamin se mos ka gjë të re. I them emrin e gruas sime dhe nga ana tjetër marr përgjigjen, të përcjellur me buzëqeshje të theksuar: Gruaja juaj ka djalë, dhe fillon të më tregoj proporcionet, gjendjen, mënyrën e lidnjes, kot më fliste, unë isha në një gjendje tjetër agregate, isha fluid që e përshkonte tërë atë hapësirë dhe dilte edhe jasht holit të spitalit sikur donte që lajmin e gëzuar ta përcillte në mbarë Kosovën dhe tu thoshte: Ehejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj edhe një pushkë iu shtua Kosovës ehejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj.
   Jeta ndërroi ngjyrat e saja, tani më nuk ishte e mugët, nuk ishte e zymtë, nuk ishte gri, tani jeta kishte ngjyrat e ylberit, ngjyrat më të bukura që ajo mund ti ketë.

----------


## football

> Të jesh prind-është obligim, peshë dhe kënaqësi
> 
> Të sjellësh në jetë një qenie të re, që është produkt i dashurisë së një qifti, është obligim shoqërorë dhe detyrë patriotike. Ta edukosh drejtë dhe sipas normave morale është peshë e madhe dhe njëkohësisht të presish produktet e atij investimi është kënaqësi e madhe.
> 
> U martuam me dashuri, e filluam jetën në një harmoni të plotë, të lumtur dhe të gëzuar. I dhuruam dashuri të pakufi njëri-tjetrit. Kaluan vite e vite dhe dashuria jonë nuk na dhuroi produktin e saj, nuk kishim fëmijë. Ndjenja jonë e dashurisë ishte në rrezik te zbehej, por me një forcë të paparë i rezistonim tundimit të akuzës  së ndërsjellë. Vitet kalonin dhe ne në kërkim të shërimit kalonim nga një ordinancë në tjetrën. 
> Filloi viti i shtatë i martetsës, dhe sihariq, arrijtëm më në fund ta kurorëzonim dashurinë tonë, arrijtëm ëndërrat tona, shpresat tona ti bënim realitet. Erdhi janari, muaj i ftohët dimri, viti i mbrapsht për Kosovën, por një ditë e këtij muaji ishte ditë me një shkëlqim të veçantë, ditë kur zemrat këndonin dhe kur jeta merrte një kahje tjetër, kahjen e një rruge plotë shpresë, një rruge plotë dritë, një rruge plotë premtime. 
>   Në sportelin e spitalit të gjinekologjisë pritnin dhjetra qytetarë duke u interesuar për gjendjen e të afërmeve të tyre. Unë me një droje të shprehur në fytyrë, i afrohem sportelit në mënyrë që të pyes mamin se mos ka gjë të re. I them emrin e gruas sime dhe nga ana tjetër marr përgjigjen, të përcjellur me buzëqeshje të theksuar: Gruaja juaj ka djalë, dhe fillon të më tregoj proporcionet, gjendjen, mënyrën e lidnjes, kot më fliste, unë isha në një gjendje tjetër agregate, isha fluid që e përshkonte tërë atë hapësirë dhe dilte edhe jasht holit të spitalit sikur donte që lajmin e gëzuar ta përcillte në mbarë Kosovën dhe tu thoshte: Ehejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj edhe një pushkë iu shtua Kosovës ehejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj.
>    Jeta ndërroi ngjyrat e saja, tani më nuk ishte e mugët, nuk ishte e zymtë, nuk ishte gri, tani jeta kishte ngjyrat e ylberit, ngjyrat më të bukura që ajo mund ti ketë.



 :kryqezohen:  Djali te te roje dhe ta keni me jete, por do te isha kurioze te dija se cfare do ti shtohej Kosoves po te ishte vajze

----------


## Poeti

> Djali te te roje dhe ta keni me jete, por do te isha kurioze te dija se cfare do ti shtohej Kosoves po te ishte vajze


.
.
Kosoves do ti shtohej nje trimereshe e cila do te rriste dhe edukonte trima te rinje dhe ushtare te rinje per Kosoven.
P.S. Eshte thene:Nje ushtar i ri Kosoves,duke u bazuar ne thenjet e popullit,edhe pse e dijme  te gjithe se Kosova kishte edhe shume femra me arme ne dore dhe do te kete edhe ne te ardhmen.
Kerkoj falje nese jemi keqekuptuar gje.

----------


## ideus

Poeti, te te rroj djali jete te gjate ne paqe e lumturi!

----------


## shkodrane82

Me emocionove me cfare ke shkruar, djalin ta kesh me jete dhe me 
vellezer e motra te tjere mbas tij.
Qenka detyre e rende te jesh prind por ama te fal emocionet me te bukura
qe ke  provuar ndonjehere. Une te gjithe njervze i uroj sic thone andej
nga Shkodra...:
Mos te lashte zoti  pa to...!

----------


## Kinezja

Te te rroje djali sa malet e shqiptarise.

----------


## football

> .
> .
> Kosoves do ti shtohej nje trimereshe e cila do te rriste dhe edukonte trima te rinje dhe ushtare te rinje per Kosoven.
> P.S. Eshte thene:Nje ushtar i ri Kosoves,duke u bazuar ne thenjet e popullit,edhe pse e dijme  te gjithe se Kosova kishte edhe shume femra me arme ne dore dhe do te kete edhe ne te ardhmen.
> Kerkoj falje nese jemi keqekuptuar gje.



Nuk ju kam keqkuptuar aspak.  Por meqenese une kam nje dobesi te vecante per cdo femije, cfaredoqofte te jete (djale apo vajze) nuk mund ta konceptoj rritjen e tyre me imazhin e ushtarit apo te ushtares.  Jam kundra luftrave me pushke dhe jam pro e zgjidhjes se problemeve ne menyre paqesore dhe llogjike.  Le ti imagjinojme femijet tane studente dhe te suksesshem ne karieren e tyre te ardhshme.

Me mallengjeve me menyren se si nje baba mund te shkruaje kaq ndjeshem per krijesen e re keto rreshta te bukura, por ma prishe ne fund me ate imazhin e (ushtarit-ushtares) qe me kujtoi kohen e Enverit.

Ta keni djalin me jete te gjate dhe tjeter here me vajze.

----------


## Poeti

Football,

  Ti flet për kohën e Enverit, kurse unë për kohën e para 6 viteve kur ende ishim nën thundrën e armikut tonë-sërbisë, prandaj e thash ushtarit, apo ushtares, sepse po të mos ishin këta ushtarë/e nuk do të mund të komunikonim sot bashkë. Por edhe nga tradita kombëtare që e kam cekur në postimin e mëhershëm.
 Nuk ka vend për keqkuptime

----------


## Poeti

Vazhdimi

Nga hapësirat ku fluturoja, ktheva sërish në hapësirat e holit te spitalit dhe në qast mu kujtua ajo që këtë frut e kishte sjellur në botë, gruaja!! Si nuk më ra ndërmend të pyesja si ëhstë ajo?! 
 Ia them shqetësimin tim motrës kujdestare në sportel, dhe ajo fillon të qesh! Zotëri më thotë, gruaja juaj ka lindur me operacion dhe është në shok-dhomë?! Keni pasur fatin që iu kanë shpëtuar edhe gruaja edhe djali. E pyes a mund ta vizitoj? Jo, jo nuk mundemi më thotë, nuk lejohen vizitat në shok-dhomë. E shoh se sa isha i humbur, e dija dhe pyesja!
   Ika me informatat e siguruara, dola nga holi i spitalit, dhe më dukej sikur nuk ecja, por fluturoja. Nuk dija kend të informoja së pari, babain dhe nënën në fshat, motrën e martuar në qytet apo motrën tjetër në Francë?! Apo të dilja në qendër të qytetit dhe të ia ipja në kup të qiellit, ti tregoja tërë botës gëzimin tim?
  Më afër e kisha motrën, shkova dhe ia thash, filloi të qaj nga gëzimi. Nuk prita më gjatë ika për në fshat kurse ajo mbeti të thërras motrën në Francë. Babai dhe nëna ishin duke pritur ndonjë lajm dhe posa më vërejtën bën që të dy drejt meje me sy të hapur sikur donin të më përpinin. Po iu thash, më në fund edhe unë u bëra baba dhe ju gjysh dhe gjyshe, urime. Ua thash aq thjeshtë sa edhe vet u habita. Më vonë duke analizuar veprimet e mia të asaj dite, kisha vepruar ashtu, tani nga frika se sa do të jem prind i mirë për djalin tim, sikur ishin ata për mua!?


Historia dyjavore e qëndrimit në spital.

   Java e parë e qëndrimit në spital ishte e nevojshme për këndelljen shëndetësore të gruas sime pas operacionit, plotësisht e kuptueshme, por java e dytë, ah java e dytë!
  Në fund të javës së parë, gruaja më njohton (pasi nuk lejoheshin vizitat në repartin e lehonave) se djali ynë kishte humbur 25% nga pasha e tijë trupore! Asgjë më nuk mund të më ndalonte që të bindem vet për gjendjen e tijë, nuk mund të më ndalonte as roja në derën e repartit, as mjekët, as motrat, askush. Një njeri i qetë sikur jam unë, u shëndrrua në një bishë të egër që nuk pyeste për asgjë.
  Fruti ynë i dashurisë, i pritur kohë të gjatë, shkaku i moskujdesit të mjekëve dhe motrave ishte në boksin e ushqimit me oksigjen, kishte të vëna në kokë instalimet e reinhalimit. Kërkohej ushqim artificial për te dhe në spital nuk gjendej asnjë dozë!!! I sigurova me shumë mund duke e kaluar tërë qytetin dhe ia dorëzoj gruas, ngase nuk kisha më besim në askend.
  E pyes motrën kryesore, si mundi të ndodhë një gjë e tillë me djalin tonë, si lejuat këtë.
  Ajo më thotë: Përse nuk keni treguar se nuk keni pasur fëmijë për 7 vite?! Egërsohem edhe më shumë dhe ia them: Përse duhej ta dinit këtë, a nuk janë të gjithë këta fëmijë me të drejta të njejta, apo ata fëmijë që kanë lindur pas 9 muaj martese, nuk meritokan kujdes? 
  Kaloi edhe java e dytë e traumave të mia dhe të familjes sime, traumave që lanë pasoja në shpirtin tim dhe të familjes. Afrohej momenti kur djalin tim do ta mbaja në duar dhe do ti shprejha tërë dashurinë time, do ti tregoja se sa shumë e dua dhe se sa e ka përmbushur jetën time, sa i ka dhënë kuptim dhe sa e ka pasuruar atë.


vazhdon

----------


## Poeti

Nisim rrugën për tek reparti i gjinekologjisë, unë nëna ime dhe vozitësi (një fqinj imi, ngase unë nuk kisha guximin të marr timonin në dorë shkaku i emocioneve në rritje). 
  Në radhën e gjatë të pritjes u futa dhe unë bashk me nënën, e cila mezi priste momentin ta mbante nipin në duar. Unë edhe ashtu i kisha duart e zënë me kuti ëmbëlsirash të cilat fillova ti shpërndaj që nga roja e gjer tek motra kujdestare në katin e tretë, më ngjante vehtja në babadimrin dhe thesin e tijë me dhurata. Në hyrje të spitalit aty ku një javë më parë isha në gjendje të rrëzoja apo edhe të theja gjithëçka, sot me buzëqeshje të thellë në buzë i ofrova rojes kutinë me ëmbëlsira (nuk di në iu falënderova apo i kërkova falje) të cilën e mori edhe ai me buzëqeshje dhe duke iu treguar të tjerëve historinë time të një jave më parë.
  Gruaja kishte zbritur dhe ishte përkrah meje, edhe ajo tani në pritje. Ia thirrën emrin dhe ajo u afrua ta marrë djalin, unë zgjatja kokën mbi të tjerët që të mos vonoja as edhe një moment ta takoja shikim me fëmiun tim. Sekondat më dukeshin vitemë dukej sikur diça nuk është në rregull, sikur ata dy po vonoheshin së tepërmi. Shikoja nënën dhe kërkoja nga ajo të më tregonte se çfarë po ndodhë, përse ende nuk dolën, e pyesja me sy çfarë ndodhë aty mbrenda!? Më në fund, edhe momenti gjatë i pritur, momenti i pritur mbi 7 vite, momenti kur do të mirrja në duar produktin e dhashurisë sonë, kur do të takoja shikimin tim me atë të qenjës tani më të dashur për mua. E mora në duar dhe vetëm sa kapa shikimin e tij, mu duk sikur më lëshoi zemra, mu këputën këmbët dhe më humbi fuqia, shpejt ia përcolla nënës sime, sepse kujtoja që do të më binte nga duart!?     Qudi! Mezi prita ta takoja, e tani nuk kisha guxim ta mbaja në duar, ta përqafoja, ti thonja sa shumë e duaIkëm që të katër në veturën e cila na pristë në oborrin e spitalit dhe morëm rrugën e kthimit tonë në shtëpi, rrugën e takimit të parë të djalit tim me familjen e gjëra, me të gjithë ata që të grumbulluar në banesën tonë të mbushur hare prisnin të bëheshin pjesë e lumturis sonë, pjesë e gëzimit tonë, pjesë e dashurisë që djali ynë do ta merrte nga të gjithë ne.
  Hyrja në banesë ishte sa gazmore aq edhe e mbushur me lotë gëzimi, aq mallëngjyese dhe aq pompoze, hyrje me të gjitha nuansat që ka jeta, me buzëqeshje, me britma, me lotë, me këngë. Djali shikonte sa andej-këndej i humbur në zhurmën që bëhej, i humbur në ambientin që e rrethonte dhe më bëhej se me shikim kërkonte nënën e tije, personin e parë që kishte njohur dhe personin e vetëm që në një mënyrë mund ta identifikonte.

në vazhdim, pagëzimi..

----------


## PINK

Wow nje baba kaq i sinqerte per ndjenjat e tij ... 

Te te rroje djali O Poet  :buzeqeshje: 

ps: mos harro te na thuash si ja vure emrin .

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Qenka detyre e rende te jesh prind por ama te fal emocionet me te bukura
> qe ke  provuar ndonjehere. Une te gjithe njervze i uroj sic thone andej
> nga Shkodra...:
> Mos te lashte zoti  pa to...!


U'r so sweet!  :buzeqeshje:  Fatkeqesisht, jo cdo njeri mendon si ti. Besome per kete!

Urime!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> U'r so sweet!  Fatkeqesisht, jo cdo njeri mendon si ti. Besome per kete!
> 
> Urime!


Moj goce e mbare, ku e di ti si mendojne njerezit. A thua ka njeri qe s'do te kete mjalte te tij?   :Lulja3:

----------


## BRADYKININ

Ja xhuxhu, ka marre inisiative ti vendose te gjithe para gjykates.  :ngerdheshje:  Xhuxhu, bota nuk eshte the paradise most of us dream of.  :shkelje syri:  Pse mo, pak ka qe abuzojne grate e tyre shtatzane? Ka pak nga ata qe u thone, hiqe femijen....ose mos e thente Zoti te kesh mbetur shtatzene. Ke pak nga ato qe i keqtrajtojne femijet e tyre? 

Nejse 2 raste qe me kane mbetur ne mendje....1 vajze 14 muajshe vjen ne spital me ethe dhe midis testeve te tjera i bene testin e urines ku gjeten SEMEN. E kishte abuzuar i jati.... Mjalta e tij? LOL

1 rast tjeter, nje bebe rreth 2 muajshe vjen ne spital me shume probleme....i bejne rreze X, del qe ishte perplasur me force me shume se ne 1 rast. Ajo do mbese me probleme mendore. Shkaku? Prinderit, te cilet perfunduan ne burg.

Ndoshta jane raste ekstreme, por egzistojne. Lum ato qe kane prinder te mrekullueshem qe i duan dhe kujdesen per femijet e tyre.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Nejse 2 raste qe me kane mbetur ne mendje....1 vajze 14 muajshe vjen ne spital me ethe dhe midis testeve te tjera i bene testin e urines ku gjeten SEMEN. E kishte abuzuar i jati.... Mjalta e tij? LOL
> 
> Ndoshta jane raste ekstreme, por egzistojne. Lum ato qe kane prinder te mrekullueshem qe i duan dhe kujdesen per femijet e tyre.


14 Muajshe????? e abuzuar nga i jati??????

po cfare ishte ai, c'moster ishte????  :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Foleja_

[QUOTE=Poeti]Të jesh prind-është obligim, peshë dhe kënaqësi

Por..te kesh nje prind te tille qe me aq emocione  me aq gezim dhe  krenari flet per femiun e  tij,qe  perjeton aq fuqishem cdo sec te qenurit  Baba ... eshte Privilegj.
Te lumte Poeti

----------


## shkodrane82

> Sekondat më dukeshin vitemë dukej sikur diça nuk është në rregull, sikur ata dy po vonoheshin së tepërmi. Shikoja nënën dhe kërkoja nga ajo të më tregonte se çfarë po ndodhë, përse ende nuk dolën, e pyesja me sy çfarë ndodhë aty mbrenda!? Më në fund, edhe momenti gjatë i pritur, momenti i pritur mbi 7 vite, momenti kur do të mirrja në duar produktin e dhashurisë sonë, kur do të takoja shikimin tim me atë të qenjës tani më të dashur për mua. E mora në duar dhe vetëm sa kapa shikimin e tij, mu duk sikur më lëshoi zemra, mu këputën këmbët dhe më humbi fuqia, shpejt ia përcolla nënës sime, sepse kujtoja që do të më binte nga duart!?     Qudi! Mezi prita ta takoja, e tani nuk kisha guxim ta mbaja në duar, ta përqafoja, ti thonja sa shumë e dua..


Bukur.....te te them flm qe me dhurove lot qysh ne mengjes se meriton, por gjithsesi shyqyr zotit qe jane lot gezimi dhe ndjenjash te perseritura thuaj..lol.

----------


## Poeti

Shkodrane82; football; Ariani_KS; foleja_; Kinezja; Pink; Xhuxhumaku; Bradykinin ju falënderoj nga zemra që merrni pjesë në gëzimin tim dhe që kontribuuat me postimet tuaja në këtë temë. Shpresoj se me hapjen e kësaj teme kam arrijtur të përmbushë një zbrazëti dhe të shpreh para jush emocionet e të qenurit prind.

----------


## dardajan

Te  te  rroje  cuni  dhe  me  jete  te  gjate ,  ato  ndjenja  un  i  kam  provuar  dy  here , dhe  jane  me  te  vertet  ndryshe  nga  cdo  ndjenje  tjeter.

Ne  qoftese  femija  ka  pasur  pak  probleme   dhe  mund  te  kete  ende  gjeja  me  e  mire  eshte  ta  mbaje  e  ema  ngitur  me  trupin  e  saj  duke  qene  te  dy
pa  rroba  pra  lekure  me  lekure  pasi  ne  kete  moshe  ai  ka  ende  instiktet  kur  jetonte  ne  bark  te  nenes  dhe  nuk  ndjehet  vetem  pra  eshte  e  vetmja  menyre  per  ti  treguar  qe  jeni  pran  tij,  kjo  ka  dale  nga  studimet  e  fundit  mjekesore  dhe  rezultati  ka  qene  i  mrekullueshem  dhe  me  nje  rritje   me   te  shpejt   se  te  femijet  qe nuk  jan  trajtuar  ne  kete  menyre.

Shkeputja  pastaj  behet  graduale  ,  por  kujdes  mos  te  flej  naten  kur  i  jep  qumesht  se  i  bllokon  frymemarjen,  gjera  qe  kan  ndodhur  dhe  i njoh  personalisht.

mos  u  merzit  per  keshillat  edhe  po ti  dije  me  pare  ska  gjo  se  i  lexon  edhe  dikush  tjeter.

----------


## Poeti

vazhdimpagëzimi

Mblodha tërë familjen në mënyrë që së bashku të ndajmë emocionet e një përjetimi që nuk e kisha përjetuar kurrë më parë, një përjetimi që më dukej se do të më ngrinte në lartësitë qiellore.
  Ishin të gjithë në banesën time e cila më dukej se në çdo qast do të shembej nga numri i madh i të ftuarve, por nuk e kisha dert sepse unë nuk prekja në dysheme, isha duke fluturuar
  Nderin që i pari djalin tonë ta thërriste në emër e kishta babai im (nuk ishte pra ceremoni fetare, por familjare). Djali shikonte tërë atë mori të grumbulluar, tërë ato fytyra të qeshura, tërë ata njerëz që sa njëri, sa tjetri e merrnin në duar. I them babait tim, hë more baba, e prite edhe këtë gëzim, ja tani vënja emrin që do të tregoj se është shqiptarë dhe bir shqiptari, emrin që do të simbolizoj identitetin e tij kombëtarë.
  Kishim vendosur më parë ta pagëzojmë me emrin KUSHTRIM, sepse ishte kohë e kushtrimit për rezistencë, kohë e thirrjes për luftë kundër armikut, thirrje për bashkim kombëtar dhe thirrje që edhe një herë, tani definitivisht ti japim grushtin e fundit armikut. Ishte dëshirë e imja që në këtë mënyrë të tregoj se është koha për kushtrim.
  Babi e mori në dua, e shikoi me shumë mallëngjim e thirri me zë të lartë KUSHTRIMMMMMMMMMM e gëzofsh emrin, barte me nder dhe mos e përdhos, trego se je i denjë ta bartish këtë emër, të jesh i vetëdijshëm për kohën dhe vendin ku ke lindur. E ngriti lart dhe e uroi që rrita e tijë të jetë në liri, që rrita e tijë të jetë në harmoni, që të ketë fat, sukses dhe lumturi në jetë.
  E morën në dorë të gjithë me radhë duke e thirrur në emër dhe duke e përcjellur me urime për të mirat që sjell jeta.
  Kushtrimi u lind në Kosovën e pushtuar dhe tani po rritet në Kosovën e lirë, kushtrimi i kohës kur ai lindi solli lirinë që edhe ai tani po e gëzon, së bashku me të gjithë shqiptarët tjerë që jetojnë në Kosovë apo janë nga Kosova.

     FUND

----------

